# A Solution to Roamio Plus & Pro Poor IR Sensitivity



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

The Roamio's IR sensitivity can be returned to the level we experienced with the Premiere & prior models by adding the TiVo IR Adapter option. Since I already had both a Tuning Adapter and a Slide Remote, I also had to add a USB Hub from TiVo's approved list (use the Premiere list).

With the Adapter simply attached with the velcro provided to the top cover at the front right the results are excellent, and my universal remote can now be pointed well away from the TiVo and still communicate. It's a shame we have to pay extra for what should be standard.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

k2ue said:


> The Roamio's IR sensitivity can be returned to the level we experienced with the Premiere & prior models by adding the TiVo IR Adapter option. Since I already had both a Tuning Adapter and a Slide Remote, I also had to add a USB Hub from TiVo's approved list (use the Premiere list).
> 
> With the Adapter simply attached with the velcro provided to the top cover at the front right the results are excellent, and my universal remote can now be pointed well away from the TiVo and still communicate. It's a shame we have to pay extra for what should be standard.


When you say top cover, you are basically laying the little box right on top of the Tivo?

Cool to know that it works.

Maybe Tivo will pull an Apple and give free IR Adapters ;-)

Tivo - Your Pointing at it wrong.

-Kevin


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

kbmb said:


> When you say top cover, you are basically laying the little box right on top of the Tivo?
> 
> Cool to know that it works.
> 
> ...


Yes, right on top -- I was concerned that double IR paths sometimes cause trouble, but it appears the option just takes over, and there are no conflicts. It has sensors on BOTH the front edge, and the top, so it catches IR bounces off the ceiling also.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah noticed that the IR on my base Roamio just isn't responsive at all (w/ my Harmony remote) - so just to clarify, do you guys have this:

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter

...and you just plug into the back of the TiVo unit via usb?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

consumedsoul said:


> Yeah noticed that the IR on my base Roamio just isn't responsive at all (w/ my Harmony remote) - so just to clarify, do you guys have this:
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter
> 
> ...and you just plug into the back of the TiVo unit via usb?


Yes, that's the item, and you just plug it into the USB in back.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't mind the $15 gadget to fix this, but $8.50 for shipping? Eeek. Too bad Amazon Prime doesn't seem to carry this.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> I don't mind the $15 gadget to fix this, but $8.50 for shipping? Eeek. Too bad Amazon Prime doesn't seem to carry this.


I know really.....$8.93 for ground shipping.

-Kevin


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

In another thread someone posted pix of the inside of their Roamio. Turns out that the various parts of the "tube" inside the box that goes from the front face plate to the actual ir receiver are slightly out of alignment such that it requires almost a perfectly straight shot from a remote to get the signal to the receiver. 

Iirc he had to spin one part to align it better and once done it had a much wider/better "viewing angle" to receive commands.

I sit pretty much straight in front of my TiVo so I haven't had to so this but I agree the sensitivity ootb stinks.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

anthonymoody said:


> In another thread someone posted pix of the inside of their Roamio. Turns out that the various parts of the "tube" inside the box that goes from the front face plate to the actual ir receiver are slightly out of alignment such that it requires almost a perfectly straight shot from a remote to get the signal to the receiver.
> 
> Iirc he had to spin one part to align it better and once done it had a much wider/better "viewing angle" to receive commands.
> 
> I sit pretty much straight in front of my TiVo so I haven't had to so this but I agree the sensitivity ootb stinks.


Here's that thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9825042#post9825042

Might have to try that.

-Kevin


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... I may have to try that too. I hate opening the case on a box with an extended warranty, but I'm having this problem quite a bit and it's annoying.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

anthonymoody said:


> In another thread someone posted pix of the inside of their Roamio. Turns out that the various parts of the "tube" inside the box that goes from the front face plate to the actual ir receiver are slightly out of alignment such that it requires almost a perfectly straight shot from a remote to get the signal to the receiver.
> 
> Iirc he had to spin one part to align it better and once done it had a much wider/better "viewing angle" to receive commands.
> 
> I sit pretty much straight in front of my TiVo so I haven't had to so this but I agree the sensitivity ootb stinks.


My light pipe was well aligned, so there was no gain there. The light pipe itself is the problem -- light/IR is only transmitted down the pipe if it enters the pipe within a critical angle -- beyond that it does not propagate and just leaves the side of the pipe. So you can't really have a good IR receiver using a light pipe. The could have put the little PCB from the IR Accessory at the top edge of the Roamio panel, but I'm assuming they were trying to cut costs. If they can sell it in its own box for $15, they could have done it for $5 in the unit price. Bad choice.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I just tried it.....my tube was also mis-aligned, but even rotating it didn't help....it was still mis-aligned. Seems to me to be maybe the way the holes were cut on the cover or the IR sensor on the board itself.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

k2ue said:


> My light pipe was well aligned, so there was no gain there. The light pipe itself is the problem -- light/IR is only transmitted down the pipe if it enters the pipe within a critical angle -- beyond that it does not propagate and just leaves the side of the pipe. So you can't really have a good IR receiver using a light pipe. The could have put the little PCB from the IR Accessory at the top edge of the Roamio panel, but I'm assuming they were trying to cut costs. If they can sell it in its own box for $15, they could have done it for $5 in the unit price. Bad choice.


Thanks for the info. I think I might just order the adapter.

-Kevin


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

@k2ue thanks again for the info....my adapter came today and it does greatly expand the IR coverage. I could do without the little light that lights everytime you press a button....but I have the same complaint about the Tivo itself.

-Kevin


----------

